# Washing



## chicis (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello,
I was wondering how long you have to wait to wash a polyester t-shirt that has been sublimated?
Thanks


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Why do you think you need to wait ? 
You don't need to wait. If you wanted you can press and throw in the washer.


----------



## chicis (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. It's just that I had read when applying the heat transfer paper, you should wait 24 hrs. before washing and I did not know if it was the same for sublimation.
Thanks again.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

chicis said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's just that I had read when applying the heat transfer paper, you should wait 24 hrs. before washing and I did not know if it was the same for sublimation.
> Thanks again.


Dye sublimation is a chemical reaction process where the ink on the transfer paper bonds and fuses with the polyester fibers when under heat. As soon as the shirt is cool, the ink is permanent and you could wash it 10 times immediately following.

I did one better. I dyed subbed a shirt for a July 4th party about 1 hours before the party, went there, jumped in a pool and swam in and out for 4-5 hours or so. No damage or loss of color or saturation.

That's just how dye sublimation works.

DISCLAIMER: If you dye sub a material that is not 100% Polyester, you will lose all inks in the non-poly fabric. on a 60/40 blend, while technically will accept some dye sub inks, it will look faded and distressed after the first contact with water.

Cheeers.


----------



## chicis (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks,
I was wondering about the polyblends. Any suggestions as to how to prevent the plate markings on the polyester shirts when heat pressing?


----------

